# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Foorumin kello

## Vereora

Onko JLF saitille mahdollista saada suomenajassa olevaa kelloa, sillä olen useista yrityksistä huolimatta jumissa Lontoon ajassa?

----------


## bussifriikki

Minulla lukee sivun alareunassa:
_Kaikki kellonajat näytetään aikavyöhykkeen GMT +3 mukaan. Kello on nyt 9:38._
Ja kello on nyt 9.38.

----------


## Nak

http://jlf.fi/f24/7014-aikaongelmia/
Tuolla on aiempaa keskustelua ongelmasta

----------

